
Practical Design: Messaging - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/practical-design-messaging/
======
minimaxir
This is one of the very few Macro articles which reads like advertising spam.

The core of the article links to another site
([http://www.black.design/messaging/](http://www.black.design/messaging/))
which requires users to "Write your email address here, so we can send you
your custom Market Messaging".

------
ghughes
This would surely be downvoted into oblivion if it was any other blog.

------
gavinpc
I was hoping this was going to be about designing message-passing systems.

~~~
lux
I was actually happy it was about messaging/positioning, which are hard. There
are already a lot of posts about designing messaging systems :)

